
Juul vs. Wilson Contempt [pdf] - DanBC
https://www.judiciary.uk/wp-content/uploads/2019/05/juul-v-wilson-contempt-final-approved.pdf
======
DanBC
Sometimes when discussing law on HN people will say "oho, but what if you try
this?" thinking they've got some great loophole.

Courts are used to dealing with people who think they've found a loophole.

Here a man was using Juul's trademark, and they went to court and won an
order. That man then started fucking the courts about. The result is a 16 week
(not suspended) prison sentence for contempt of court.

